# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Páginas WEB dos nossos lojistas

## Julio Macieira

Esta votação deverá exprimir apenas a qualidade, funcionalidade e quantidade de oferta, da Página Web do referido lojista.

----------


## Bruno Valerio

Acho que os sites das lojas cá do burgo são vergonhosas. Não há o minimo de visão por parte dos lojistas em as manter actualizadas. Ainda não perceberam que são um excelente veiculo de informação e que chega na hora a todo o lado.

enfim...  :Prabaixo:

----------


## João Ramos

Quais são as moradas das lojas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Quais são as moradas das lojas?


Olá João Ramos

Podes vêr as moradas das lojas no Espaço Logistas do Forum em:

http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16

----------


## Luis Miguel

eu acho k deviam estar aqui os links das mesmas páginas!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis Miguel

Podes vêr os links das lojas no Espaço Logistas do Forum em:


http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16

----------


## Luis Miguel

obrigado

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Não gostava de ser tão critico ao ponto do Bruno Valerio mas realmente existe uma falta de informação enorme nestes sites.

Pelo menos as lojas virtuais deveriam estar devidamente actualizadas senão para que servem? Os de seu direito que pensem um pouco nisto.

----------


## João Duarte

Boas,

Concordo plenamente com o Bruno, a maior parte dos sites portugueses, não estão actualizados ou não têm preços ou demasiado confusos.
Creio que seria interessante ver estes sites actualizado e assim talvez, tanto o comprador como o utilizador, ficaria mais satisfeitos.

abraço.

----------


## Filipe Simões

A mim parece-me que logo à partida pecam pelo lado estetico, e uma má organização de conteudos, falhas que são até simples de eliminar. Ás vezes gasta-se demais onde não se devia descurando toda esta parte.

Se quiserem os meus serviços, basta contactarem...  Ficam com uma coisa em condições.

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Eu gostaria imenso de votar, mas queria conhecer os sites em questão.

Assim e sem querer de modo algum criticar, pedia aqui os "url's" (links) correctos das lojas on-line, para que eu possa visitar:

 - Redfish
 - Livemarine
 - O Picanço
 - ReefDiscus
 - Ocean Planet
 - Dido's Farm
 - PlanetAnimal

Esses sites que referi, são os quais eu não consegui encontrar / entrar.
Por isso, peço humildemente a vossa ajuda.
Obrigado!

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Eu gostaria imenso de votar, mas queria conhecer os sites em questão.
> 
> Assim e sem querer de modo algum criticar, pedia aqui os "url's" (links) correctos das lojas on-line, para que eu possa visitar:
> 
>  - Redfish
>  - Livemarine
>  - O Picanço
>  - ReefDiscus
>  - Ocean Planet
> ...


Boas,
Quase que podias ir para arqueologo, conseguis-te desenterrar um tópico com + de 4 anos

mas vamos ao que interessa:
Redfish : www.redfish.com.pt! - Home  esta loja parece-me "morta"
Livemarine: www.livemarine.com   esta não pagou e "morreu" mesmo 
O picanço: Aquapicanço - Vitor Brito - UNIP. LDA: Bem vindo a Aquapicanço - Vitor Brito - UNIP. LDA! o nome correcto é aquapicanço
Reefdiscus: www.reefdiscus.com pelo que sei estes tb "morreram" à uns 5 anos
Ocean Planet: não conheço
Dido's Farm: Didos Farm
Planetanimal: não conheço (só a loja BR, mas penso que nao seja essa que queiras)

Espero que tenha ajudado
Cumps
RR

----------


## fabianomoser

Faltou aqui 2 opções:

- "BubbleShop"

e

- "Nenhuma das anteriores"

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------

